# Pesticides/herbicides



## mattjm1017 (Apr 21, 2012)

I am trying to find an affordable natural alternative to roundup does anybody have some suggestions? I need something to control weeds growing up in the cracks of my driveway and around the house but also I need to do some weed control around my barn and a fence that surrounds about an acre. I have heard that using 20% vinegar will work but that stuff is not very affordable for such a large area as I am trying to control. So if anybody has some suggestions please let me know.


----------



## beemartin (Mar 13, 2013)

I use regular white vinegar from Sam's club (they have 2 big jugs of it for about $4), I put it in a backpack sprayer and go to town! It doesn't keep things from germinating like some of the round-up type stuff, but if I do it mid-morning, and the sun is on it for the afternoon, those weeds are toast!  I'm sure the more concentrated kind works faster, but I've not had issues with the plain cheap kind!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I am trying to find an affordable natural alternative to roundup does anybody have some suggestions?

Newspapers or cardboard boxes spread out and bricks to hold them down...


----------



## mattjm1017 (Apr 21, 2012)

Michael Bush said:


> >I am trying to find an affordable natural alternative to roundup does anybody have some suggestions?
> 
> Newspapers or cardboard boxes spread out and bricks to hold them down...


I suppose that would work for small areas but Im looking to treat almost 1.5 acre. 
Ill try the regular white vinegar before I spend 16+$ on the 20% vinegar. I was hoping that there was something else out there that was safe and bee friendly.


----------



## BigDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

Add some liquid detergent to and a bit of salt to the white vinegar. The soap helps it stay on the leaves, the salt helps burn the leaves. I use it quite a bit with good to great results and it's dirt cheap.....


----------

